

Getting WISE About Nemesis - does our solar system have another star? - bensummers
http://www.astrobio.net/exclusive/3427/getting-wise-about-nemesis

======
ErrantX
If you haven't read Muller's original book "Nemesis: The Death Star" you
should do. The first chapter was posted here a little while ago if you want a
taster [1]. As I mentioned then: one of the best pop science books written.

1\. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=920317>

------
kashif
Hmm, this reminds me of the 12th Planet, Nibiru or some such, from Sumerian
tales.

